# looking for deer pepper stick recipes



## boelke116

I was wondering of anyone knows of any not so spicy pepper stick recipes. We are attempting to make our own this year for the first time.

Thanks in advance.

John

[email protected]


----------



## KEN W

I have tried many stick seasonings....the pepperoni stick seasoning from Eldons is by far the best.1 jar seasons 20 lbs to try.I buy the 7 lb tub and use it with 50% goose or deer and 50% beef hamb.It is not smoked.

I also use eldons 22mm collagen casings.

http://www.eldonsausage.com/search_resu ... fromSearch


----------



## iheartjerky

There are many good resources online for people who want to make their own jerky at home. http://BeefJerkyRecipes.com has a ton of jerky recipes.

I have recently started using Bacon Salt as seasoning. That stuff is AWESOME!


----------



## crumbs

I made homemade beef jerky with my family once...was pretty nice. A little bit on the greasy side, maybe because there was still a bit of fat on it. We used a dehydrator after marinating it.


----------



## Norm70

I made sticks for the 1st time this year. I tried several different kinds, never really had a favorite. I did put hot pepper cheese in mine and it tasted darn good. Anyway i would by a store bought version. I am sure some are better than other, but see what your local butcher shop has. From there you can tweak it a little if you want, add garlic or pepper or cheese is a good addition.


----------

